# اسطونات فيديو عن الــ sheet meatal



## ahmed elhlew (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اسطونات فيديو توضيحة لعرض ماكينات حديثة sheet meatal


----------



## ENG-COOL (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## فتوح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

هي فين الاسطوانات

ويوجد قسم خاص بالsheet metal


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أين الأسطوانة يا باشمهندس أحمد 
وهل تقصد أسطوانه كمبيوتر cd ، أم تقصد شريط فيديو ، عموما إذا كانت أسطوانه أوشريط فهي غير موجودة.
حاول إرسالها مرة أخري .. نحن متشوقين إلى توضيح الماكينة الحديثة.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أين الاسطوانات؟


----------



## mahmoud elsharawy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بدى ها الاسطوانات لانها فى صميم تخصصى


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فين الاسطوانى دىى


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*أرجو من الأخوة المشرفين حذف هذه المشاركة الكاذبة
*​


----------

